# Μουσείο Ανθρώπινου Σώματος



## Costas (Jan 22, 2010)

Corpus, κοντά στη Χάγη της Ολλανδίας. Μπαίνεις μέσα.


----------



## daeman (Jan 22, 2010)

Ωραίο, Κώστα! 
Καλός λόγος να επισκεφτεί κανείς τη Χάγη, ιδίως με παιδιά. Πέφτει λίγο μακριά βέβαια, αλλά αυτό το 'χουμε συνηθίσει πια οι Έλληνες, τα πιο ενδιαφέροντα να είναι μακριά μας.


----------



## Costas (Jan 22, 2010)

Εδώ με τα ίδια λεφτά μπορείς να πας στην Ακρόπολη  (τουλάχιστον όμως τα παιδιά θα είναι τζάμπα!)


----------

